# Athearn Genesis Big Boy malfunction



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

I am having difficulties with my new Big Boy. One of the wires going to the male side of the DCC plug broke, and it stopped working (obviously). So, I took it to a repair shop, and the guy soldered the wire back together. It runs again, but it's intermittent. It seems to like to run on the straights, but it quits when it hits a curve, like something's pulling loose, and when it quits, it just plays chuff sounds slowly. Does anyone have any ideas about what's wrong, and what to do about it?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

What you describe sounds like more bad connections 
involving the decoder. Since the chuffing continues it
is getting power. 

Maybe a curve causes stresses that pull or push on a
wire or plug that results in the motor stopping. 

Are the lights still on when it stops and slowly chuggs?

If new, should be covered by warranty

Don


----------

